

How our addiction to computers is helping keep the world quiet & peaceful  - CoffeeAndCoffee
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/0e072330-7940-11e1-9f0f-00144feab49a.html#axzz1qmyLGWn2

======
edomain
I'd like to know how you got your name to appear Green.

